# Leak in My Overcab Window



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a Bessacarr E540 and have just realised when knocking in the van into reverse that I have a leak through the Overcab window.

Quick check around the seal doesn't show up anything noticeable.

Is this a common fault? And anyone know how much is it likely to cost to fix? It's playing havoc with my upholstery


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you are in that area, why not call into a well known dealer on the A21 at Johns cross.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Booked in next Wednesday


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> I have a Bessacarr E540 and have just realised *when knocking in the van into reverse* that I have a leak through the Overcab window.
> 
> Quick check around the seal doesn't show up anything noticeable.
> 
> Is this a common fault? And anyone know how much is it likely to cost to fix? It's playing havoc with my upholstery


Excuse me but what is the connection between the leak & reverse?


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

emmbeedee said:


> Excuse me but what is the connection between the leak & reverse?


I only notice the leak when I'm reversing. I don't think there is any connection


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorted 

Problem with the seal being perished


----------

